# Wanted!!! Super Last Minute rental 06/26 check in Check out 07/03



## Graciem (Jun 22, 2020)

Looking for a last-minute rental checking in this Friday 06/26 and check out 07/03 budget is $500 or less. Were looking to avoid the Florida area due to the rise of Covid-19 cases. Open to any other area in the USA


----------



## chapjim (Jun 22, 2020)

Where are you starting from?  Flying or driving?

Looking at Wyndham resorts, the only places I've found with availability are Wyndham Old Town Alexandria (VA) and Wyndham National Harbor in Maryland, across the river from Alexandria.

Both would bust your budget by at least 50%.


----------



## Country Roads (Jun 22, 2020)

Graciem said:


> Looking for a last-minute rental checking in this Friday 06/26 and check out 07/03 budget is $500 or less. Were looking to avoid the Florida area due to the rise of Covid-19 cases. Open to any other area in the USA



There's a lot of questions anyone would have. You need to travel to anywhere in the U.S. except Florida for $500.00 or less on such short notice?


----------



## Graciem (Jun 22, 2020)

My husband's company closed for next week, (just got notified this morning) and pretty much this would be the only vacation this year we would be able to have as a family. This is just for 2 adults and 2 kids. We will be driving from the Chicago Area


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 22, 2020)

Probably too far but:
Massanutten- Mountains in Virginia near Harrisonburg.
6/28-7/5 Sunday-Sunday Woodstone Deluxe (lower unit) 2BR unit 140Y Full kitchen $479
6/28-7/5 Sunday-Sunday Woodstone Deluxe (upper unit) 2BR unit 140N Partial kitchen $420 Stairs to access unit


----------



## jules54 (Jun 22, 2020)

Pm you. Hope you see it as some things won’t last.


----------



## jules54 (Jun 23, 2020)

Holiday Inn Club Vacatione Fox River Resort 
Very near you
6/26-6/3
2 bedroom
402-432-6706


----------



## jules54 (Jun 23, 2020)

Lakewood Resort
Osage,MO
2 bedroom
6/27-7/4


----------



## Graciem (Jun 27, 2020)

Thanks to this group we found the perfect spot!!!!


----------



## DRIless (Jun 27, 2020)

Graciem said:


> Thanks to this group we found the perfect spot!!!!


YAY!!!


----------



## chapjim (Jun 27, 2020)

Graciem said:


> Thanks to this group we found the perfect spot!!!!



Where did you end up going?


----------



## Graciem (Jun 29, 2020)

chapjim said:


> Where did you end up going?



Branson, Missouri


----------

